
Bitcoin Drops Below $5,000 as Crypto Markets See $13B Sell-Off - tunetine
https://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-drops-5000-crypto-markets-see-13-billion-sell-off/
======
celticninja
Bitcoin has barely been above $5000.

